# Hitch-mount Rack for Cargo Bike?



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Howdy, all. Anybody know of a trailer hitch mounted tray-style bike rack that will fit a Kona Ute or similar cargo bike? We have two Utes but just changed cars so need a new hitch mounted rack. The problem is the wheelbase of the bikes. Utes' wheelbase is around 50 inches, but all the tray style racks I can find have a max wheelbase of 48 inches. Haven't tried any yet to see if they'll work, but was hoping someone here may have already solved this riddle. If not tray based hitch rack, I will consider the bike-hanging style. If I have to. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

The answer, for posterity, or anyone in a similar quandary in the future, is the 1Up USA rack. Cheers.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Hmmm, I have a 1up rack, but have been hesitant to try my Yuba Mundo on it. 1Up says that their racks can accomodate wheelbases up to 52". Yuba says their bikes are 55 inches. I guess the Ute is shorter. I wonder if I let air out of the tires it's "shorten" the bike by 3 inches?


----------



## MJH8 (Jul 29, 2009)

What about a Big Dummy? I believe it is a 58" wheelbase. I also know that at my age, I couldn't even begin to put it on a roof rack.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

I've been wondering about a hitch rack for my BD too. If you find one, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## MJH8 (Jul 29, 2009)

May I bump this up? I still am looking for something.


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

As stated earlier, 1UP USA.

http://www.1upusa.com/product-quikracksilverdouble.html

Spendy, but very high quality, built to last, and the only thing I found with trays that will actually hold a cargo bike.


----------



## MJH8 (Jul 29, 2009)

If I'm reading the ad correctly, it will handle up to a 52" wheelbase. As I also said before, I believe the BD has a 58" wheelbase. So I'm assuming that this rack won't work. That's why I asked again. In case there is something new out there.


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Ah, I see. BD still might work as it has 26" hoops, vs my Ute's 29". We won't really know though until someone tries it. If anyone wants to give it a go in the East Bay area I will volunteer my rack. Cheers.


----------



## normonster (Jan 12, 2008)

*1up usa*



mtb143 said:


> Ah, I see. BD still might work as it has 26" hoops, vs my Ute's 29". We won't really know though until someone tries it. If anyone wants to give it a go in the East Bay area I will volunteer my rack. Cheers.


The 1upUSA could work for the UTE, but wasnt an option for my Yuba Mundo because of the side loaders. I had emailed 1up USA and got some good feedback. They will work with you to make sure its right for you. If in doubt, send an email.

I still got their hitch mounted racks for the other bikes, but am resigned to using the Mundo as an around town bike only.


----------



## stevelim (Jul 23, 2008)

I've also been wondering the same thing - I have a BD that doesn't fit on my existing roof rack nor could I imagine lifting it up there in the first place!

The only option I have found so far is this (no experience with it): 
TransIt Flatbed 2DLX 2-Bike Hitch Rack

It has a maximum wheelbase of 58" - would fit my 16" frame but I think the 22" frame has a wheelbase of 59"


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I have been hauling my Ute on a Yakima bumper rack that will handle the frame clamp/tray type bike mounts. It works pretty well, and if I felt particularly strong, I think it would work on the roof rack as well. Any longer than the Ute would not fit. I can't remember the names of the rack types as I have collected quite a few required for different vehicles and different bikes. I'll try to get a pic with the Ute on board.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a basic Thule Parkway rack that I have used to transport my BD.

Thule Parkway 2 Bike Rack for 2" Hitches - Tilting Thule Hitch Bike Racks TH958

I removed the front wheel and put one arm of the rack under the TT and the other arm just behind the ST. That was the only way it was going to balance and even then it was tippy. I used some tie downs to make sure it was solidly on there.

I don't think I will be transporting it that way anymore. I'm looking at a small harbor freight trailer for $2-300. Easier loading, more versatile, and just so much more useful than a $4-500 tray rack.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

There are roof trays made especially for loading up tandem's, where the tray pivots and tilts off the side to load the bike on. Pretty spendy though AFAIK


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I used to have a tandem rack for Yak but I kissed if goodbye with the tandem (my wife hated it)! Here is a pic of the rack I have been using for the ute. I didn't get the shot with the bike on it but it did work okay. I can't remember what Yak called this receiver rack but it is very handy.


----------

